# Clear corner lamps



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

Anyone know how to do this or where to get them?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Nope! nobody knows. I saw a lot of solid yellow markers in Mexico last week.


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

I have heard that the nissan sunny or bluebird have them. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

They do. There's a lot of posts in here regarding the topic but nobody here knows where to get them. We're kind of hoping someone in europe or Malaysia or ???? would hook up us po boys in the states.


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

Could a nissan dealership here in the states get them?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

my dealership said they could get them and wanted like $60 a piece and i didn't have the money at the time so i told him i'd come back later and order them. I guess that's not such a bad price if you think about it


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

Make yer own... I'll post a follow up later when my hands aren't full of KFC..


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

Make your own how?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *I saw a lot of solid yellow markers in Mexico last week. *


 damn i want some of those, i wish i knew you were going there, ida asked for some ...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

They are made commercially. I forget what site sells them, but if you cant find them listed for a B12 Sentra, look for a Nissan Hardbody pickup truck. The Pickup and B12 share the same front corners. (your referring to turn signals correct?)

-Nick


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

nope, we're talking about the light right next to the headlight


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *nope, we're talking about the light right next to the headlight *


oh, lol, my bad. have fun looking for those...

-Nick


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

I have found the bumper lenses, but I don't see the point unless I have the clear corners


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *my dealership said they could get them and wanted like $60 a piece and i didn't have the money at the time so i told him i'd come back later and order them. I guess that's not such a bad price if you think about it *


thats a good price i paid 125 each for mine in japan!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ouch dude...thats alot!


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

phaedrus432 said:


> *Make yer own... I'll post a follow up later when my hands aren't full of KFC.. *


Id be REALLY INTERESTED in that info


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

I found this site which shows how he made his clear lenses... I think making a mold (good modeling clay or plaster-of-paris works) and forming the clear lens over it with a heat gun works better.... Also be careful which glue is used to glue the diffuser to the plexi-glass as some glues are quite visible and ugly, making it an obvious DIY job.... Some plastic supply places sell sheets of custom diffuser, I'm not sure if you can get extra thick (regular diffuser sheets are *WAY* too thin and will break easily) sheets though... It also might be a good idea to go to the JY and get a spare set of headlight/taillight/cornerlight assy's so if you screw up you still have lights in your car (or another set to try it on  )...


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

I would rather buy them then go through all that trouble


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

ur talkina bouit the white corners on the side of the head lite??

my b12 have thoses as stockers...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

b12sr20de said:


> *ur talkina bouit the white corners on the side of the head lite??
> 
> my b12 have thoses as stockers... *


 i like the all orange myself...

edit: -hey b12, can you let me know if you can get any clear corners shipped to me? ...throw a price my way if you can, please!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

b12sr20de said:


> *ur talkina bouit the white corners on the side of the head lite??
> 
> my b12 have thoses as stockers... *


 really, so there s no amber at all? id be interested in a set myself


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

I really would like a set of the all clear if anyone knows please post.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't look to Europe (or at least Germany). The b12s here have a different headlight design and therefore none of the pieces from the front fascia will fit. Asia is the place to look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

All the b12 sentra's in South Africa have clear indicator lenses on the headlamps. I will try find a web site where you could possibly buy a pair.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

scoobydoo said:


> *All the b12 sentra's in South Africa have clear indicator lenses on the headlamps. I will try find a web site where you could possibly buy a pair. *


 that would be sweet man!


----------



## Gooseman (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah the dealership wanted about a $100 for the clear corner lamp. I guess I shouldn't have hit that van.


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

That would be great let us know!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

i'm not sure if the nissan hardbodys are the same but i know its not hard to get mazda b2200 clear corners to fit... check out dropjawmag.com look at there magazine tour car... ok i just checked the site... they changed the car now the corners are shaved.... but still check it out..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

EuroStylz said:


> *i'm not sure if the nissan hardbodys are the same but i know its not hard to get mazda b2200 clear corners to fit... check out dropjawmag.com look at there magazine tour car... ok i just checked the site... they changed the car now the corners are shaved.... but still check it out.. *


 i have a pair of mozda b2200 corner lights off my brothers old truck, i doubt it will work but hey, ill give it a shot and see if it works, ill post a follow up lata on...

btw, i inquired about getting the panels shaved, doesnt seem to be a cheap mod


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, follow up...

the mazda b2200 will fit, but a little fabrication will be required...and clear corners are made for them, you want 87-91 i think...

also they are a bit rounder on the face so they may kill the sentras front end look.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

pics greg , pics. must see how it looks


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> *pics greg , pics. must see how it looks *


 alright, goat go buy a 3v battery first


----------

